# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Multimedia Software > [ubuntu] kaffeine cannot find demux plugin for MRL

## svaens

Hi all, 

Just a quick informational post;

After having installed Kaffeine on Ubuntu to use for watching Terrestrial Digital TV through my tv-tuner, on Lucid, Ubuntu 10.04. 

After installing Kaffeine and the proprietary driver and firmware for the card, starting Kaffeine gave me the following error;

"kaffeine cannot find demux plugin for MRL"

I found this problem difficult to find a solution for; but did eventually find mention of a set of plugins which would provide what Kaffeine needs;

libxine1-all-plugins

This was originally mentioned at old nabble:

http://old.nabble.com/-Bug-233808--N...d28188685.html

I installed this, along with all the Medibuntu plugins (just to make sure) and my Kaffeine then worked without troubles.

Basically, I think if i'd originally installed according to the instructions found at the Kaffeine community website: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kaffeine i'd have had no troubles. However, I must say I expected all dependencies to be met simply through the apt-get install process. Not so for the plugins of course, as I should have known.

----------


## Dark Linux

thanks you saved me dude

----------


## PsychoNix

Thanks Man i tryed to this and its working like a charm 



sudo apt-get install libxine1-all-plugins

----------


## snitchlomy

Thanks - much appreciated - works great.

----------


## SusieSA

Thank you! worked for me too.

----------


## fjpos

> Hi all, 
> 
> Just a quick informational post;
> 
> After having installed Kaffeine on Ubuntu to use for watching Terrestrial Digital TV through my tv-tuner, on Lucid, Ubuntu 10.04. 
> 
> After installing Kaffeine and the proprietary driver and firmware for the card, starting Kaffeine gave me the following error;
> 
> "kaffeine cannot find demux plugin for MRL"
> ...


 :Wave: 

Thanks that worked  but I did not need to install Medibuntu

----------


## captainpotato

Thanks also from me - it also got kaffeine working for me too on Lucid.

Now I need to find how to get the driver speed back to stop the picture from stuttering at fullscreen... any ideas?

----------


## kristersaurus

awesome. huzzah. thank you.

----------


## dennis11901

I am new to ubuntu and also to kaffeine after installing kaffeine i got the same error message saying its missing demux plugin for MRL.  I have absolutely no idea how and where from to install these plugins in order to watch a simple dvd. Can please show me one by one how to install these and most importantly where to find the plugins. Thanx in advance

----------


## digitaria

Another thank you.  This fixed kaffeine for me on Lucid.

----------


## JoulSauron

I also would like to thank you  :Smile:

----------


## alchandia

thank you very much!

I had the same problem with phonik  :Smile: 

Al.

----------


## Bodsda

Excellent, solved my problem with Amarok as well, cheers  :Smile: 

Bodsda

----------


## Pedrinho

Brilliant. quick google search and fixed problem in Lucid. Thanks very much.

----------


## rafalbertgn

OOOOOOOOOhhhhhhhhhhhhhh thanks!!!!!!!!!, i looked everywhere for a way to watch dvd's with my kaffeine and was just missing that library, now it works perfect.
Thank you again.

----------


## oregonbob

I too must thank Google search and your post for solving this. I had Kaffeine working great on 10.04, but when I upgraded I got the error. Thanks!

Kudos for Kaffeine too! I use it on Gnome to watch over-the-air digital TV on my Hauppage 1600. Nothing works as good as Kaffeine.

----------


## leeper69

thanks this works for ubuntu 10.4 and 10.10 for getting free tv.

----------


## kduclos

Thank you. I was looking all over for this.

----------


## ibm450

thanks heaps,

----------


## PaulW2U

The power of searching!

kaffeine fixed on my test version of Natty!

Thank you!

----------


## schum3,1415

Many thanks to svaens and PsychoNix!!

----------


## viktoria.s

Thank you for this information! You have saved me a lot of time!

----------


## reznor

Thanks a lot!
Still up to date for 11.04

----------


## tlesinsk

Thanks ! This solved the same error I got when playing a DVD on 11.10b2.

----------


## exsysprog

Great!  
Thanks

----------


## wonderingwhy

Thanks for the suggestion. But for me - after doing this, TV in Kaffeine appears jerky and choppy and no sound whereas before I just had no sound.  And I still have no demux plugin.  

Back to uninstalling all my installs and having to rethink.

----------

